# cartes SD non reconnues depuis passage à maverick



## M Needforspeed (12 Novembre 2013)

Mac Book Pro retina 15 ":

 Voilà, j' ai installé Maverick il y a 5 jours. Depuis,j' ai essayé de lire plusieurs carte SD pour y transférer les photos de mon appareil, mais elles ne sont plus reconnues.

 Y - a t- il une manip ??

 merci pour toute info 

 Michel


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2013)

Curieux ça tous ces soucis, je viens de tester mes cartes SD de mon Nikon dans mon iMac 27 qui est sous Mavericks et Aperture m'ouvre toutes mes photos automatiquement.

Et avant sous ML ça fonctionnait ? Perso, j'ai fait une clean install et pas une installation par dessus Mountain Lion.


----------



## M Needforspeed (14 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Curieux ça tous ces soucis, je viens de tester mes cartes SD de mon Nikon dans mon iMac 27 qui est sous Mavericks et Aperture m'ouvre toutes mes photos automatiquement.
> 
> Et avant sous ML ça fonctionnait ? Perso, j'ai fait une clean install et pas une installation par dessus Mountain Lion.



 je te remercie pour ces infos ...

 Mais si une installation par dessus Mountain Lion, ce que j' ai fait, ne permet plus de  reconnaitre le lecteur de SD, alors , à travers cet exemple, il faut être bcp plus nuancé sur les qualités que l' on prêtre aux Apple .
 J' essaie d' être objectif, étant donné qu' Apple, au moment de l 'installation de Mavericks, n' indique en rien qu' il faille, comme pour Windows, faire une Clean install . Qu 'ils soient cohérent, ou qu' ils proposent une solution, s 'il vous plait .


 je n' ai rien trouvé sur les Tutos qui sont sur le web concernant ce problème de reconnaissance SD lié à un changement d' OS.Or, il me semble évident, mais je peux me tromper, que la cause  du problème ne peut venir que du changement d' OS

  Certains, ici, ont il eu d' autre expériences de non reconnaissance de périphérique(quelle qu' en soit la cause, elle m' aidera a essayer de trouver la solution) ? 

  merci pour vos contributions 

  Michel


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2013)

M Needforspeed a dit:


> Voilà, j' ai installé Maverick il y a 5 jours. Depuis,j' ai essayé de lire plusieurs carte SD pour y transférer les photos de mon appareil, mais elles ne sont plus reconnues.l


Un lecteur externe ? (j'ai en tête ce post)


----------



## M Needforspeed (14 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un lecteur externe ? (j'ai en tête ce post)



 merci tjrs et encore  pour cette piste. J' ai lu l' info de votre lien. 

 les cartes SD essayées n' ont été installées que ds mon appareil photo Canon Ixus 85015
et dans le lecteur du Mac Book Pro

  Je viens d' aller dans Informations Système, cliqué ds le menu déroulant sur lecteur de carte mémoire et le message que j' ai est le suivant : 

* "Cet ordinateur ne possède pas de lecteur de carte mémoire interne"*.Ce message est il normal, ou bien le type de lecteur de carte installé par Apple devrait apparaitre ?


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2013)

M Needforspeed a dit:


> merci tjrs et encore  pour cette piste. J' ai lu l' info de votre lien.
> 
> les cartes SD essayées n' ont été installées que ds mon appareil photo Canon Ixus 85015
> et dans le lecteur du Mac Book Pro
> ...



Non, pas normal, car auparavant tu pouvais lire tes cartes. Et sous Utilitaire de disque, tu peux les voir ?

Pour le moment, je ne vois pas le gag.

Et ici... http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3553?viewlocale=fr_FR ...je ne vois rien de particulier.


----------



## M Needforspeed (14 Novembre 2013)

Non, je ne la vois pas non plus sous utilitaire disque

comme je vois ds les sujets apparentés que quelqu 'un ne voit plus sa clé 3G après passage à Maverick, je me dis qu 'il y a bien un rapport entre l' install de l' OS et ce bug

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------

apart cela, j' en profite pour dire que l 'installation de Mavericks s' est faite sans souci, et toutes les applications et fichiers sont en place.

 Le seul changement que j' ai constaté, est la mise en veille ds que l' on appuie sur le bouton Eteindre .Fonction pas désagréable du tout et qui semble logique, au contraire, si cela fait parti de l' upgrade. Sinon, dois je considérer que c' est un autre tout petit bug, mais positif, cette fois ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2013)

M Needforspeed a dit:


> Le seul changement que j' ai constaté, est la mise en veille ds que l' on appuie sur le bouton Eteindre .Fonction pas désagréable du tout et qui semble logique, au contraire, si cela fait parti de l' upgrade. Sinon, dois je considérer que c' est un autre tout petit bug, mais positif, cette fois ?


Si je me souviens bien, ce comportement est normal de Mavericks, ça n'est pas un bug.


----------



## belambre31 (13 Avril 2014)

bonjour j'ai le m^me soucis  mon lecteur de carte n'est plus accessible depuis l'installation du nouveau système sur mon macbook pro


----------



## osv974 (15 Juillet 2014)

belambre31 a dit:


> bonjour j'ai le m^me soucis  mon lecteur de carte n'est plus accessible depuis l'installation du nouveau système sur mon macbook pro



Clean install et depuis lecteur sd HS que faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juillet 2014)

Lire ces liens :

http://apple.stackexchange.com/ques...opped-working-after-osx-10-9-installation-why
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5486382?start=15&tstart=0

et nous dire si les solutions proposées fonctionnent chez toi.


----------



## Romcoub (6 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre le même problème que vous, avez trouvé une solution?

Merci par avance aux bonnes âmes!


----------

